# Which wireless trigger works with nikon 5100 and Nissin 866 flash



## richac (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi. I have just bought a Nissin di866 flash for my nikon d5000. I also want to use it off camera, but not sure which trigger should I buy. Too many options on the net. Please help!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2012)

It really depends on how much money you have to spend, but for hobbyist/consumer use, the Cactus V5 triggers are well regarded.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just got 4 of these Phottix Strato II and I like them.

What's your budget?

http://www.amazon.com/Strato-Wirele...=1351692329&sr=8-3&keywords=phottix+strato+ii


----------



## JaronRH (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd recommend starting here to see what's available: http://flashhavoc.com/ttl-radio-trigger-guide

I'm looking into wireless TTL triggers (Odin's are at the top of my list) but I currently have some RF-603's that work great as manual triggers and are very cheep!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2012)

I like www.[B]pocketwizard[/B].com


----------



## richac (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. My budget is not more than $100. Will Yongnuo RF 603 work with Nissin Di 866? Camera body is nikon d5000. 
Thanks.


----------

